# Another new member from WV



## Seeves (Oct 3, 2016)

Greetings Everyone,

I'm new to the website and Free Masonry. I have petitioned one of my local lodges and have started my journey an EA.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Oct 3, 2016)

where you from Sir?


----------



## Seeves (Oct 3, 2016)

Northern Panhandle. Joined my dads lodge in Ohio though. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Ripcord22A (Oct 3, 2016)

What Lodge?


----------



## Seeves (Oct 3, 2016)

East Liverpool Lodge #681


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Bloke (Oct 3, 2016)

Sounds good brother.

Welcome !


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 4, 2016)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother. I used to work in Marshall County. I worked at the prison in Moundsville.


----------



## Seeves (Oct 10, 2016)

Good to hear. Are you still in the area? 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Seeves (Oct 10, 2016)

And thank you for all the welcomes. Sorry for the delayed response. Bought the app and it wasn't working very well till last night


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 10, 2016)

Seeves said:


> Good to hear. Are you still in the area?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


No, I retired from Corrections June 2011 and moved to Louisville in September of the same year. Beckley is my home town.


----------



## KSigMason (Oct 12, 2016)

Greetings and welcome aboard.


----------

